# Farm raised Big Spike



## Paul Thompson (Jul 16, 2007)

He's got big spikes eh?


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

Pain in the butt getting those horns off the cores wasn't it! 
I had to use my truck and a chain to get the horns to pop off a Texas longhorn. Now that I know, I charge more for the aggravation.

Far out Paul...that looks really good.


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

great work as always paul.


----------



## warthog (Dec 13, 2002)

paul that finish work looks familiar have you been getting some extra training.


----------

